# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  NW 10th & Western

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Lindsay Architect

What is the purpose behind today's Linwood Diaginal?   That area looks like a dump with two empty boulevards now.

----------


## Snowman

> What is the purpose behind today's Linwood Diaginal?   That area looks like a dump with two empty boulevards now.


It looks like it was built to make 5th & 6th a pair of one way streets with four lanes each direction and lost much of it's purpose after the section of 5th was closed.

----------


## ljbab728

That was part of the old Interurban route.  Check out this map from Doug's blog.

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a49...0_03_20_1a.jpg

----------


## Jim Kyle

Specifically, it was the Linwood line, running from downtown on Main west to Western, up Western to the diagonal, then out Linwood to Virginia, up to Penn and thence to NW 12, out 12th to Drexel, turning west on NW 19 to a block west of Independence (end of the 3400 block. The tracks went on down to join the belt line on what is now I44, but there was a derailer at the end of the 3400 block NW 19 to prevent the street cars from going farther. I rode on that line several times during the 1938-40 period.

----------


## Snowman

> That was part of the old Interurban route.  Check out this map from Doug's blog.
> 
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a49...0_03_20_1a.jpg


Your thinking of Linwood Boulevard, not Linwood Diagonal. The aerial photo here shows houses still on the land the Diagonal was built and other old maps imply no street or rail line was their till at least the 70s.

----------


## ljbab728

> Your thinking of Linwood Boulevard, not Linwood Diagonal. The aerial photo here shows houses still their and other old maps imply it was not their till like the 50s or 60s.


On second thought, you're correct.  The diagonal part I was looking at is further north.

----------

